

My weekend project: OpenShare - Ad Service for OpenSource projects Add yours  - jonromero
http://openshare.emotionull.com
OpenShare is a free banner exchange service targeted at Open/Free source project and blogs that want to increase their audience and climb the search rank. It works like this:&#60;p&#62;&#60;pre&#62;&#60;code&#62;    * You display a banner from another project on your site
    * Your banner is displayed on other opensource sites/blogs
&#60;/code&#62;&#60;/pre&#62;
A fair and easy exchange that can help you attract more visitors, developers and improve your search rank.&#60;p&#62;It's running on Google App Engine using web2py.
I would be delighted if you could provide me some feedback!
======
apotheon
I'd like to be able to filter by license. More specifically, I'd like to be
able to show banners only for copyfree licensed projects.

~~~
jonromero
nice thought! I'll add it in the next version! thanks

~~~
apotheon
Let me know if/when it's there, please.

